# Rafters vs. Trusses



## Alberto

What is the difference between rafters and trusses?
Pros and Cons please.


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy'

a Truss is a Single 'piece' of 2x4's (or 2x6's depending on design) plated together that makes up the roofline, ceiling members and bracing ALL in one piece.

A Rafter on the other hand is ONE 2x4 (or 2x6 depending on design) that is purchased as a 16'( or other size) board that must have the angle cuts done by the contractor or installer,  They must be calcuated and cut in the field.  This member ONLY supports the ROOF sheeting.  A Ceiling Joist MUST be added in addition to give you the same usage as a truss.

If you are a DIY,  Save yourself TONS of headache and BUY TRUSSES.


----------



## Bushytails

I've always been distinctly unimpressed by the quality of pre-assembled trusses, and would never use them in my home...  Sloppy cuts, cheap wood (either "engineered" wood or 2x4s with half missing from being cut too close to the outside of the tree - aka scraps!), insufficient attachment methods (plates with pointy triangles punched out and hammered on), and so forth.  For building a shed, maybe...  a house or garage, no.  It could be higher quality trusses are available, but I've never seen them, and I wouldn't expect their cost to be competitive with doing it right.


--Bushytails


----------

